# Urban Coffee Company - Church St, Birmingham



## drgekko (May 19, 2013)

http://www.urbancoffee.co.uk/emporiums/birmingham-church-street/

Visited this place today with family and a friend - couldn't find any independent coffee shops open around 4pm on bank holiday Monday at all but at least this was open til 5pm. It's other branch in Jewellery Quarter shut at 4.30pm.

Anyway, nice, open plan and individually decorated environment. It's got plenty of seating on two floors (although top floor was shut as I believe it was nearly closing and the loo was out of bounds - not ideal as my 5 year needed to go - oh well, will remember not to bring the kids next time, especially if I want to relax!! Lol).

Onto the more important part! Rory, our barista, made a couple of cracking flat whites... and even spent some time showing me how to drag out the milk to produce wonderful froth, as well as how to perfectly tamper 18g of coffee and make some great shots, extracted as a single honey-consistent flow using a naked basket. I even learnt about an iced Vietnamese coffee using condensed milk.

Really looking forward to visiting this place again and most certainly the other shop in Hockley in the near future. Highly recommended, these folks really know what they're doing.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Very interesting, need to give this place another go..

Ill be 100% honest we (myself and another forum member) visited fairly recently and did not enjoy the coffee , perhaps even worse was the response to our feedback : (


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> Very interesting, need to give this place another go..
> 
> Ill be 100% honest we (myself and another forum member) visited fairly recently and did not enjoy the coffee , perhaps even worse was the response to our feedback : (


What did you say?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

The espresso was horribly bitter and undrinkable. The flat white was ashy and milk over-steamed, had it been cooler /sweeter it might have been more palatable.

The barista wasnt rude and said ''not enough time to dial in this afternoon'' and did try a few extra shots. I think the base coffee was much darker roasted than applicable for the dose v output.

http://outinbrum.com/2013/08/29/birmingham-set-to-welcome-4th-urban-coffee-co-outlet/

They are effectively a chain now , I hope quality isnt lost across the board.


----------

